
Jack Ma and Elon Musk Hold Debate in Shanghai - fasthandle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3lUEnMaiAU
======
gingabriska
Jack Ma talks on completely different level it seems.

But I agree about artificial intelligence is as bad as name as alibaba
intelligence.

